# ревностно относиться к чему-либо



## Crescent

Good evening to everyone. 
I was wondering if someone could help me to understand this phrase and to translate it into English, please. I really have no idea neither as to what it means, nor as to how you could explain it to a non-native speaker..

Гагарин, по признанию Пахмутовой, *всегда ревностно относился к* песням о лётчиках и считал, что их должны знать все.

Что озночает, он ревностно относился к песням?  Это - с ревностью, что ли? Мне кажется что здесь это значение как то не подходит, или может быть я просто вообще не поняла смысл этой фразы. 

Помогите пожалуйста, кто может!  

Добрый Вам всем вечер, дорогие форумчане. 

~ Сrescent


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Good evening to everyone.
> I was wondering if someone could help me to understand this phrase and to translate it into English, please. I really have no idea neither as to what it means, nor as to how you could explain it to a non-native speaker..
> 
> Гагарин, по признанию Пахмутовой, *всегда ревностно относился к* песням о лётчиках и считал, что их должны знать все.
> 
> Что озночает, он ревностно относился к песням?  Это - с ревностью, что ли? Мне кажется что здесь это значение как то не подходит, или может быть я просто вообще не поняла смысл этой фразы.
> 
> "Ревностно" means "zealous, heartily, industriously" and has nothing to do with "jealous", yet sounding very similar inboth languages.
> However in the quoted text this word is used stylisticly incorrectly. They should have to say something like "Гагарин ревностно относился к популяризации песен о лётчиках..."


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening to everyone.
> I was wondering if someone could help me to understand this phrase and to translate it into English, please. I really have no idea neither as to what it means, nor as to how you could explain it to a non-native speaker..
> 
> Гагарин, по признанию Пахмутовой, *всегда ревностно относился к* песням о лётчиках и считал, что их должны знать все.
> 
> Что озночает, он ревностно относился к песням?  Это - с ревностью, что ли? Мне кажется что здесь это значение как то не подходит, или может быть я просто вообще не поняла смысл этой фразы.
> 
> "Ревностно" means "zealous, heartily, industriously" and has nothing to do with "jealous", yet sounding very similar inboth languages.
> However in the quoted text this word is used stylisticly incorrectly. They should have to say something like "Гагарин ревностно относился к популяризации песен о лётчиках..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо за Ваш ответ!  Извините за излишнее беспокойство, но вы не могли бы ещё раз это по-русский мне объяснить? Если честно, я все никак не могу уловить смысл фразы.. Что хотел сказать автор? Что Гагарину не нравились песни про летчиков? Что он не любил их популяризацию? Тогда почему он считал, что их дожны все знать?
> Извините, что-то я сегодня вечером плохо соображаю..
> 
> И кстати - добро пожаловать на форумы!
Click to expand...


----------



## Etcetera

Привет.
Относиться к чему-то "ревностно" - значит относиться с большим вниманием и заботой. Смысл явно в том, что Гагарин очень любил песни о летчиках, уделял им большое внимание. 
Надеюсь, теперь смысл всего предложения понятнее.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Привет.
> Относиться к чему-то "ревностно" - значит относиться с большим вниманием и заботой. Смысл явно в том, что Гагарин очень любил песни о летчиках, уделял им большое внимание.
> Надеюсь, теперь смысл всего предложения понятнее.


 
Добрый день.
Не могу согласиться: такое значение слова "ревностно" возможно только в очень узком контексте.
Наречие "ревностно" означает "усердно, старательно, рьяно, ретиво и т.п." (Ожегов, Кузнецов). Это - характеристики действия, которое может иметь разную интенсивность. Поэтому при сочетании с глаголом "относиться" (который таковым не является) требуется дополнение, вводящее такое действие, например:
- ревностно относиться к своим обязанностям = усердно выполнять свои обязанности

"Усердно относиться к песням" невозможно, поскольку слово "песни" не вводит в контекст какого-либо действия, имеющего разную интенсивность. 
Такое действие могло бы ввести отглагольное существительное, напр. "пение" или "распространение": можно усердно или ревностно относиться к распространению или к пению песен.
В отличие от носителя РЯ иностранец не всегда может схватить суть предложения, отбросив мусор, ему приходится понять его буквально, слово за словом. 
Буквальный же смысл процитированного предложения некорректен, потому что слово "ревностно" употреблено неверно.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо за Ваш ответ!  Извините за излишнее беспокойство, но вы не могли бы ещё раз это по-русский мне объяснить? Если честно, я все никак не могу уловить смысл фразы.. Что хотел сказать автор? Что Гагарину не нравились песни про летчиков? Что он не любил их популяризацию? Тогда почему он считал, что их дожны все знать?
> Извините, что-то я сегодня вечером плохо соображаю..
> 
> И кстати - добро пожаловать на форумы!
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо!
> Как я уже объяснил, я думаю, автор хотел сказать, что Гагарин ревностно относился к популяризации песен о лётчиках.
> Но сделал это автор весьма небрежно, вызвав справедливое недоумение у вдумчивого читателя.
Click to expand...


----------



## Etcetera

Mea culpa.
Я пыталась объяснить значение слова "ревностно" именно в контексте этого предложения. Большое спасибо за дополнение!
Кстати, поиск Яндекса дает много интересных примеров того, как к чему-то можно _ревностно относиться._


----------



## Maroseika

Да, к сожалению неправильное использование этого слова распространяется всё больше. Возможно, со временем его постигнет судьба таких слов, как "довлеть", "кущи", "эпицентр", "пользовать" и проч.


----------



## Crescent

Спасибо огромное Вам обоем - Maroseika и Etecetera за Ваши попытки мне объяснить знаечение этой фразы. Я говорю "попытки" так как если четсно, то до сих пор не совсем поняла, все таки что же хотел сказать автор этой фразой...  Простите за мою тупату. 

Maroseika - Вы говорите, что автор неверно восопльзовался этим словом в данном контексте, и я, кажется, поняла почему: потому, что "усердно относиться к чему-либо" не совсем возможно, и даже (я заявляю с гордостью) для моих не тренерованых ушек звучит немножечко... "коряво". 

Скажите пожалуйста, как вы думайте, какое бы слово лучше подошло к этому контексту, вместо "ревностно"? Чем бы вы его заменили? 
И ещё, Вы говорите, что иностранцу будет сложно понять эту фразу.

 Вся проблема в том, что я именно это и пыталась сделать: меня спросил друг (который замечательно говорит по-англиский, и не плохо знает русский - но не на столько, что бы уловить смысл этой фразы) как перевести её на язык или объяснить ему, и вот я зашла в тупик со своими знаниями..
Не могли бы Вы мне пожалуйста помочь? (снова? )


----------



## Etcetera

Гагарин, по признанию Пахмутовой, очень любил песни о летчиках и считал, что их должны знать все sounds a bit better to me.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Спасибо огромное Вам обоим - Maroseika и Etecetera за ваши попытки мне объяснить значение этой фразы. Я говорю "попытки", так как, если четсно, то до сих пор не совсем поняла все-таки, что же хотел сказать автор этой фразой...  Простите за мою тупоту (пусть это Ваш неологизм, но там должна быть "о").
> 
> Maroseika - Вы говорите, что автор неверно восопльзовался этим словом в данном контексте, и я, кажется, поняла почему: потому, что "усердно относиться к чему-либо" не совсем возможно, и даже (я заявляю с гордостью) для моих не тренированных ушек звучит немножечко... "коряво".
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, как вы думаете, какое бы слово лучше подошло к этому контексту, вместо "ревностно"? Чем бы вы его заменили?
> И ещё, Вы говорите, что иностранцу будет сложно понять эту фразу.
> 
> Вся проблема в том, что я именно это и пыталась сделать: меня спросил друг (который замечательно говорит по-английски  й, и неплохо знает русский - но не настолько, что бы уловить смысл этой фразы), как перевести её на язык или объяснить ему, и вот я зашла в тупик со своими знаниями..
> Не могли бы Вы мне пожалуйста (англицизм, к тому же просьба и так уже выражена вежливо) помочь? (снова? )


 
Дело в том, что "ревностно", как и любое наречие, должно определять признак действия (мы говорим тут только о сочетаниях с глаголом).
Действие тут только одно: "относиться".
Относиться = иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Но разве можно "усердно иметь касательство к чему-либо?
"Ревностно" или "усердно" можно совершать какое-то активное действие, но "относиться" - не такое действие. Таким действием может быть пение песен, распространение песен.
Поэтому нельзя:
ревностно (усердно) относиться к песням
Но можно:
ревностно (усердно) популяризировать, распространять песни
ревностно (усердно) относиться к популяризации или распространению песен
Если слова "ревностно" и "усердно" кажутся слишком непривычными, попробуйте оценить такие фразы (эквиваленты исходной фразы):
Гагарин старательно относился к песням.
Гагарин старательно имел касательство к песням.


----------



## papillon

Maroseika said:


> Дело в том, что "ревностно", как и любое наречие, должно определять признак действия (мы говорим тут только о сочетаниях с глаголом).
> Действие тут только одно: "относиться".
> Относиться = иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Но разве можно "усердно иметь касательство к чему-либо?


Позвольте мне с вами не согласиться.

Я вижу один серьёзный недостаток в линии ваших рассуждений. А именно, утверждение, что oтноситься = иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Глагол относиться имеет два значения. Первое, как вы совершенно верно указали, это иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Однако существует еще одно, я бы сказал гораздо более используемое значение: 

1. Проявлять определенный характер обращения в общении с кем-л. или при соприкосновении с чем-л.; Проявлять свое мнение о чем-л.

_Он ко мне хорошо относится_. Думаю, мы все согласимся, что в этом случае используется именно это значение глагола. И если можно относиться к чему-то хорошо, то почему нельзя также относиться ревностно? Ведь как и хорошо, ревностно выражает эмоциональную окраску вашего отношения.


----------



## Maroseika

papillon said:


> Позвольте мне с вами не согласиться.
> 
> Я вижу один серьёзный недостаток в линии ваших рассуждений. А именно, утверждение, что oтноситься = иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Глагол относиться имеет два значение. Первое, как вы совершенно верно указали, это иметь касательство к кому-чему-н. Однако существует еще одно, я бы сказал гораздо более используемое значение:
> 
> 1. Проявлять определенный характер обращения в общении с кем-л. или при соприкосновении с чем-л.; Проявлять свое мнение о чем-л.
> 
> _Он ко мне хорошо относится_. Думаю, мы все согласимся, что в этом случае используется именно это значение глагола. И если можно относиться к чему-то хорошо, то почему нельзя также относиться ревностно? Ведь как и хорошо, ревностно выражает эмоциональную окраску вашего отношения.


Да, конечно, я согласен, что в данном случае глагол "относиться" имеет именно такое значение (и что на меня нашло?). Однако ваша поправка не влияет ни на логику рассуждений, ни на вывод.
Между наречиями "хорошо" и "ревностно, усердно" есть существенное различие: если дополнением к глаголу "относиться" не служит существительное, которое можно оценивать по интенсивности (отглагольное), то с ним могут сочетаться только наречия, определяющие качество этого отношения (хорошо, плохо, тепло, дружески), но - никак не интенсивность этого отношения (усердно, ревностно, старательно, халтурно, спустя рукава). 
Интенсивность, выражаемае наречием, будет характеризовать действие, которое выражается дополнением, а вовсе не глаголом "относиться", у которого ни в каком значении нет параметра интенсивности.

Ведь нельзя сказать:
"Он относился к начальнику усердно (ревностно)"
"Я отнёсся к сестре халтурно"
(у дополнений "начальник", "сестра" нет параметра интенсивности)

Зато можно сказать: 
"Он усердно (ревностно) относился к работе, к распространению песен и т.п.".
"Ты относишься к учёбе спустя рукава"
(у дополнений "работа", "распространение", "учёба" может быть разная интенсивность).


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Да, конечно, я согласен, что в данном случае глагол "относиться" имеет именно такое значение (и что на меня нашло?). Однако ваша поправка не влияет ни на логику рассуждений, ни на вывод.
> Между наречиями "хорошо" и "ревностно, усердно" есть существенное различие: если дополнением к глаголу "относиться" не служит существительное, которое можно оценивать по интенсивности (отглагольное), то с ним могут сочетаться только наречия, определяющие качество этого отношения (хорошо, плохо, тепло, дружески), но - никак не интенсивность этого отношения (усердно, ревностно, старательно, халтурно, спустя рукава).
> Интенсивность, выражаемае наречием, будет характеризовать действие, которое выражается дополнением, а вовсе не глаголом "относиться", у которого ни в каком значении нет параметра интенсивности.
> 
> Ведь нельзя сказать:
> "Он относился к начальнику усердно (ревностно)"
> "Я отнёсся к сестре халтурно"
> (у дополнений "начальник", "сестра" нет параметра интенсивности)
> 
> Зато можно сказать:
> "Он усердно (ревностно) относился к работе, к распространению песен и т.п.".
> "Ты относишься к учёбе спустя рукава"
> (у дополнений "работа", "распространение", "учёба" может быть разная интенсивность).



О, Боже, как же все сложно оказалось!  Спасибо большое, Maroseika и papillon за Ваши объяснения. 

Maroseika:



Maroseika said:


> Не могли бы Вы мне пожалуйста (англицизм, к тому же просьба и так уже выражена вежливо) помочь? (снова? )


  Действительно, мне можно легко поставить диагноз неизличимого анлицизма. Ну что же тут поделаешь?  И разве излишняя вежливость (даже не грамматная ) не лучше её полного отсуствия? 

Мне, если четсно, немного сложно было понять грамматическое объяснение которое Вы написали, но хорошо, что Вы ещё помимо этого дали примеры, так как без них мне просто не обойтись. 

Да, действительно, "относиться к кому-то халтурно, или усердно" звучит немножечко странно. Скорее, если речь идёт об_ наречьях параметра интенсивности_ (Спасибо за эти новые для меня термены . Они мне очень понравились!) например: _усердно, небрежно, аккуратно_, и.т.д. то, наверное, было бы лучше воспользоваться местоимением "к чему" а не "к кому", ведь так ведь?
Согласитесь, что фраза: Почему ты так небрежно (или _небережно_?? Я не помню..) относишься к своей одежде? звучит более корректно, чем, например: Не осносись к нему так усердно!
Ведь так, ведь? 

Но вот, ещё что меня тревожит: Вы сказали,  "Он усердно (ревностно) относился к работе, к распространению песен и т.п.". и если я все правильно поняла, Вы говорили о Гагарине и о том примере, который я дала в начале разговора. Только вот, сейчас я не понимаю: Что же это озночает? Что Гагарин сам распостранял песни о летчиках, особенно, те, которые писала Пахмутова? 
Или Вы этим хотели пожчеркнуть, что Гагарин считал, что все должны знать об этих песнях, и слушать их?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Между наречиями "хорошо" и "ревностно, усердно" есть существенное различие: если дополнением к глаголу "относиться" не служит существительное, которое можно оценивать по интенсивности (отглагольное), то с ним могут сочетаться только наречия, определяющие качество этого отношения (хорошо, плохо, тепло, дружески), но - никак не интенсивность этого отношения (усердно, ревностно, старательно, халтурно, спустя рукава).
> Интенсивность, выражаемае наречием, будет характеризовать действие, которое выражается дополнением, а вовсе не глаголом "относиться", у которого ни в каком значении нет параметра интенсивности.



Какое владение предметом! Мне остаётся только выразить своё восхищение, Maroseika! Спасибо за прекрасное объяснение.


			
				Etcetera said:
			
		

> Кстати, поиск Яндекса дает много интересных примеров того, как к чему-то можно _ревностно относиться._



Да, чрезвычайно интересных... Становится очевидным, что многие не имеют абсолютно никакого представления о том, что "_ревностно" на самом деле значит. _К примеру, в предложении "МИД Беларуси ревностно относится только к зарубежным поездкам Милинкевича" подразумевается, скорее всего, "негативно, с раздражением". А в вопросе " Как ревностно вы относитесь к своему компьютеру?" имелось в виду "ревниво, собственнически". И т.п. 

Не берите пример с авторов этих примеров, господа.


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> А в вопросе " Как ревностно вы относитесь к своему компьютеру?" имелось в виду "ревниво, собственнически". И т.п.
> 
> Не берите пример с авторов этих примеров, господа.



Вы знаете, ведь я именно так это и восприняла впервые, когда увидила эту фразу!  Но потом подумала, что здесь что-то ни так.. 
Как можно ревниво относиться к песням?!...


----------



## Crescent

Я подумала: можеть быть если я вам дам остальной контекст этой фразы, будет легче решить эту проблему? Вот параграф, откуда она взялась: 

У Пахмутовой всегда было много хороших друзей и знакомых, но больше всех она дорожила дружбой с Юрием Гагариным. *Гагарин, по признанию Пахмутовой, всегда ревностно относился к песням о лётчиках и считал, что их должны знать все.* Однажды он пригласил к себе домой друзей-космонавтов, пообещав им большой сюрприз. Когда гости вошли в квартиру Гагарина, за фортепиано сидела Александра Пахмутова — их любимый композитор.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> И разве излишняя вежливость (даже неграмотная ) не лучше её полного отсутствия?


Разумеется, лучше. Но все-таки важна мера. В некоторых случаях (не в данном!) избыток вежливости может перейти в свою противоположность.


Crescent said:


> Скорее, если речь идёт об_ наречьях параметра интенсивности_ (Спасибо за эти новые для меня термины . Они мне очень понравились!)


Только, пожалуйста, не воспринимайте их как "термины"! Я их сам придумал для объяснения. Все эти наречия носят общее название "наречия образа действия" (кажется).


Crescent said:


> Согласитесь, что фраза: Почему ты так небрежно (или _небережно_?? Я не помню.. ) относишься к своей одежде? звучит более корректно, чем, например: Не относись к нему так усердно!
> Ведь так, ведь?


К одежде можно относиться и небрежно, и не бережно, а «к нему усердно относиться» - совсем неправильно (хотя и названное отношение к одежде правильным не назовешь).


Crescent said:


> Но вот, ещё что меня тревожит: Вы сказали, "Он усердно (ревностно) относился к работе, к распространению песен и т.п.". и если я все правильно поняла, Вы говорили о Гагарине и о том примере, который я дала в начале разговора. Только вот, сейчас я не понимаю: Что же это означает? Что Гагарин сам распространял песни о летчиках, особенно, те, которые писала Пахмутова?
> Или Вы этим хотели подчеркнуть, что Гагарин считал, что все должны знать об этих песнях, и слушать их?


Я всего лишь попытался придать фразе хоть какой-нибудь смысл, сохранив слово «ревностно». Очень трудно понять, что именно хотел сказать автор, если он употребил совершенно неуместное слово. 
Из продолжения, которое вы приводите в следующем своем послании, можно понять, что автор хотел сказать: «Гагарин очень любил песни о летчиках, исполнителей песен о летчиках, авторов песен о летчиках и хотел, чтобы все их любили тоже». 
Ума не приложу, зачем автор употребил это «ревностно».
Именно потому, что сам Гагарин никаких активных действий не совершал (просто любил, а не распространял, не создавал, не пел), наречие "ревностно" в таком контексте неприменимо.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Ума не приложу, зачем автор употребил это «ревностно».


А для красного словца.  Чтобы звучало посолиднее. Но... не вышло!

Я бы написала:* "Гагарин был * *пылким** поклонником/большим любителем  песен о лётчиках" , "**Гагарин питал особое пристрастие к песням о лётчиках"* или ещё что-нибудь в этом роде. "Ревностно" по смыслу *не подходит*, как ни крути.


----------



## dima_david

Тут уже много ответов, и, похоже, как всегда, обсуждаются такие тонкости, о которых я никогда раньше не задумывался. Поэтому, прежде чем читать, я выдам своё, неиспорченное излишними размышлениями интуитивное ощущение: я всегда понимал выражение "ревностно относиться к чему-то" как эквивалент английского "to be very sensitive about something", "to be almost touchy about it".

It appears that in the many answers to this question, as always on this forum, people discuss such subtelties as had never occured to me before. So I'll answer before reading all the replies, to provide you with an intuitive anwser "unspoiled" by too much thinking. So: I've always understood the expression in question as the Russian equivalent of the English "to be very sensitive about something", "to be almost touchy about it".


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> я всегда понимал выражение "ревностно относиться к чему-то" как эквивалент английского "to be very sensitive about something", "to be almost touchy about it".


Что ж, возможно, это означает, что слово "ревностно" - действительно на пути к утрате своего первоначального значения, и уже давно. Грустно, но закономерно: язык - живой организм. 
Не оно первое, не оно и последнее.


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> Я бы написала:* "Гагарин был * *пылким** поклонником/большим любителем  песен о лётчиках" , "**Гагарин питал особое пристрастие к песням о лётчиках"* или ещё что-нибудь в этом роде. "Ревностно" по смыслу *не подходит*, как ни крути.



Cyanista - а у Вас здорово получается! Мне очень понравилось как Вы "перевили" эту фразу.  Вы знаете, Вам надо в журналистику! 



> К одежде можно относиться и небрежно, и не бережно, а «к нему усердно относиться» - совсем неправильно (хотя и названное отношение к одежде правильным не назовешь).


Maroseika:
Ну почему же? Я, вот, панример, живой и дышащей (ну, всмысле, тот, кто дышет...) пример того, что к одежде действительно можно относиться небрежно... Меня всегда родители ругают, за то, что я вечно забываю вешать юбки, брюки и блузки на тремпель, а просто их "складывю" D) в шифанер, на полочки..



> Из продолжения, которое вы приводите в следующем своем послании, можно понять, что автор хотел сказать: «Гагарин очень любил песни о летчиках, исполнителей песен о летчиках, авторов песен о летчиках и хотел, чтобы все их любили тоже».


Ой, ну слава богу! Мне теперь хоть что-ни будь понытно аж с самого первого раза, как мне это объясняют. Спасибо Вам большое - на конец-то я толком поняла, о чем идет речь...
То есть, в краткосте: Писатель использовал слово "ревностно" в этом контексте неверно, и вместо него он хотел сказать :
"Гагарин с большим уважениям (или любовью) относился к песням о летчиках, и все то, что сними связанно.."




> Тут уже много ответов, и, похоже, как всегда, обсуждаются такие тонкости, о которых я никогда раньше не задумывался. Поэтому, прежде чем читать, я выдам своё, неиспорченное излишними размышлениями интуитивное ощущение: я всегда понимал выражение "ревностно относиться к чему-то" как эквивалент английского "to be very sensitive about something", "to be almost touchy about it".


Дорогой Dima_David: Хочеться Вас особенно поблагодарить за Ваше ...contribution...так как я именно этого в конечном итоге и добивалась!  Кажется, я уже раньше в этой ветке упоминула, что это все я делаю для друга, который не мог уловить смысл этой фразы (но должна признаться, что безумно рада, что открыла эту ветку, так как сама подчеркнула и выучила для себя очень много нового, благодаря тем людям, которые мне ответили ).  Спасибо Вам большое при большое!

И ещё: не волнуйтесь про тонкости, которые здесь обсуждаются! Я их сама, если честно, ели ели понимаю (и то если милостивые господа изволят мне все объяснить, "раздробить на кусочки") и мне, наоборот, приятно узнать что я здесь такая не одна. 

So basically, the conlusion that we have reached (this is for the certain friend who will no doubt find this easier and more understandable to read in English) is that Gagarin was always very touchy/sensitive towards songs about pilots (but in the good sense - as in, he was very passionate about them and liked them a lot) and felt that everyone should know about them and listen to them. 

An enormous thank you again to everyone who helped me! 


~Crescent


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Грустно, но закономерно: язык - живой организм.
> Не оно первое, не оно и последнее.



Maroseika: какое замечательное сравнение! (и глубокая мысль..) Но вот только хорошо, что он (всмысле, язык) никогда полностью не умрет, правда? А то как мы с вами будем общаться?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseika: какое замечательное сравнение! (и глубокая мысль..)


Не моя.


Crescent said:


> Но вот только хорошо, что он (всмысле, язык) никогда полностью не умрет, правда? А то как мы с вами будем общаться?


Жестами, знамо дело.


----------

